# Kenpo Memorabilia



## IWANNALEARN! (Sep 1, 2004)

I saw this link on EBAY and am thinking about purchasing this using the buy it now... does anyone know if this is a good deal?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=47348&item=3696656053&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Blindside (Sep 1, 2004)

If you want it for the collectable value, well good luck.

If you just want the articles, you can probably find online versions in the BB archives.

Lamont


----------

